# Cpu-z 1.52



## stasio (Jul 20, 2009)

*Cpu-z 1.5x.x*

*CPU-Z v1.52*-x32
*CPU-Z v1.52*-x64


    * New design with "Graphics" tab.
    * New 64-bit version.
    * NVIDIA nForce 980a chipset support.
    * Intel Core i5 and Core i3 processors.
    * Intel Atom Z530, Pentium DC E6300 (2.8GHz) and Core 2 Solo processors.
    * Intel P55 and US15W chipsets preliminary support.
    * AMD Phenom TWKR support.
    * AMD Phenom X2 "Callisto" and Athlon X2 "Regor" processors.
    * AMD Opteron 6-core "Istanbul" processor.
    * Improved support for Windows 7.
    * New Intel logos.


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 20, 2009)

EXCELLENT!
Can anyone with a AM3 CPU please post a screenshot to see what it says by 'Package'?


----------



## Darknova (Jul 20, 2009)

My 720BE says AM2+ (940) but it is working in an AM2+ board. If it was in an AM3 board I'm sure it would say AM3 under package.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

why does it need an x64 version? it used to run just fine.

OH YAY! its no longer REALLY HUGE on windows 7!

Edit: i can find no difference between the x86 and x64 versions. none. both work fine and give identical readouts.


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> why does it need an x64 version? it used to run just fine.
> 
> OH YAY! its no longer REALLY HUGE on windows 7!
> 
> Edit: i can find no difference between the x86 and x64 versions. none. both work fine and give identical readouts.



The x86 version couldn't tell if you have a multi-card setup in a x64.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 20, 2009)

I downloaded the .exe one


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

inferKNOX said:


> The x86 version couldn't tell if you have a multi-card setup in a x64.



there is no crossfire detection in either version.

I wasnt kidding when i said they give identical readouts. Every piece of data on every tab is 100% the same. The only thing i can find different is that the x64 version is about 500KB bigger.


----------



## richardbel (Jul 20, 2009)

AWESOME!! nice info on the cpu-z 1.52...


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> there is no crossfire detection in either version.
> 
> I wasnt kidding when i said they give identical readouts. Every piece of data on every tab is 100% the same. The only thing i can find different is that the x64 version is about 500KB bigger.



Sorry, ha ha, I seem to be a bit daft, was thinking about GPU-Z there.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 21, 2009)

it shows the voltage when validating ? 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=609437


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 21, 2009)

NEATO, has a polished look when it launches and the new logo's. Nice!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 21, 2009)

(1.16v when under load, stock vid.)


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 26, 2009)

I thought this was working on my board, but I noticed today that it is reading the Jspec timings on my Dimms wrong and Uncore incorrectly. Not really sure what's going on.


----------



## KH0UJ (Jul 26, 2009)

CPU-Z with Videocard support


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 26, 2009)

It still doesnt read my chip right.  :shadedshu


----------



## KH0UJ (Jul 26, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090725/Capture034241.jpg
> 
> It still doesnt read my chip right.  :shadedshu



dang bro you have a TWKR


----------



## hat (Jul 26, 2009)

Hm, my Athlon64 x2 black edition logo went away, now all I get is a generic amd logo


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2009)

What a boatload of fail




Doesn't even get the socket type right.....


----------



## hat (Jul 26, 2009)

uhh everything looks okay to me? where's the fail?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2009)

Say's its AM2+ and 940 pin. CPU is AM3 and 938 pin.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2009)

I dont think its 938 pin. i thought AM2 through 3 were at least socket compatible, and they're all 940 pin.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2009)

AM3 is 938 pin. Why do you think AM2 stuff doesn't fit in AM3 boards?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> AM3 is 938 pin. Why do you think AM2 stuff doesn't fit in AM3 boards?



dunno, i thought it fit but didnt work. I know AM3 CPU's work in AM2 boards, thus thinking they had the same pin count.


----------



## hat (Jul 26, 2009)

I didn't know AM3 was 938 pin


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AM3
yup


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 26, 2009)

AM3 processors are 938 pin, AM3 sockets are 941 pin XD


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 26, 2009)

What version of the .exe is everyone running? I used the installer for the first time.

After doing some looking at bios, I think it was reading Uncore right, but my Jspec timings are still off.


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Say's its AM2+ and 940 pin. CPU is AM3 and 938 pin.


Yup, pretty disappointed by that myself.:shadedshu


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 8, 2009)

stasio said:


> *CPU-Z v1.52.2*-*x86*



No such thing as x32.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2009)

stasio said:


> x32=x86
> You boring..........



there is no such thing as x32. you cant just make up a number and claim its equal to something else.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 9, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090725/Capture034241.jpg
> 
> It still doesnt read my chip right.  :shadedshu




LOL, same here. Is that a PII 945ES Acid? If it is, it's the same CPU I have



stasio said:


> *CPU-Z v1.52.2*-x32



Someone was talking about a complete fail so here is a good one


----------



## stasio (Aug 26, 2009)

Updated 25.Aug

*CPU-Z 1.52.2 (32-bit*)
*CPU-Z 1.52.2 (64-bit)*


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks, it now reads the JEDEC timings correctly and the entire XMP profile.


----------



## stasio (Sep 7, 2009)

Updated 04.Sep 09

*CPU-Z v1.52.3 (32-bit)* 

-fix bug version


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's the x64 of version 1.52.3 for all you that put 32-bit behind you.
CPU-Z 1.52.3 (x64)


----------



## largon (Sep 16, 2009)

I see DirectX version in About-tab is wrong. For me it says "DirectX 10.0". Dxdiag says I got "DirectX 11". 


]No such thing as x32.[/QUOTE]
"x64" is an abbreviation of "[B]x[/B]86-[B]64[/B]". 
x86 was originally 16bit. Then it was extended to 32bit said:


> Here's the x64 of version 1.52.3 for all you that put 32-bit behind you.
> CPU-Z 1.52.3 (x64)


I got 1.52.*2* from that link.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2009)

one thing i still dont get, is whats different with the x64 version?


----------



## stasio (Oct 6, 2009)

Updated 01.Oct 09

*CPU-Z v1.52.4 (32-bit)*


----------



## stasio (Oct 29, 2009)

Updated 28.Oct 09

*CPU-Z v1.52.5 beta (32-bit)*


----------



## stasio (Nov 3, 2009)

Updated 02.Nov 09

*CPU-Z v1.52.6 beta (32-bit)*


----------

